# Batch of homemade bagels



## redneck5236 (Feb 27, 2020)

Cold windy snowy day in elk county pa !  Good day to make bagels and breakfast sandwich ! Bagel sandwich with scrambled egg home made Canadian bacon and smoked cheddar cheese ! Awesome breakfast !


----------



## Steve H (Feb 27, 2020)

Oh man, they look good! Fresh bagels are so good. I used to work  part time at a bagel factory. You can guess what we had on the morning breaks!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 27, 2020)

Awesome! Those bagels and that sandwich look outstanding!


----------



## redneck5236 (Feb 27, 2020)

They were excellent !


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 27, 2020)

Nice looking breakfast sanny,  great way to start the day, Like! Kind of makes me want to thaw out a pack of lox. RAY


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 27, 2020)

Fantastic looking bagel!
It’s a lot of work to make them, but it sure is worth it!!
Al


----------



## gary s (Feb 27, 2020)

I like Bagels  those look really good

Gary


----------



## redneck5236 (Feb 27, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Fantastic looking bagel!
> It’s a lot of work to make them, but it sure is worth it!!
> Al


Yea allot of work but good way to spend a cold winter morning ! Going to have bacon cheese burgers on them for dinner tonight !


----------



## Dirty Nails (Feb 27, 2020)

Sir, it's a cold day across the mid-Atlantic and northeast states. Your wintery photo indicates a lengthy walk to your smoker. Your excellent looking breakfast sandwich photo indicates your wisdom. As such, I award you massive points and salute you. Great job!


----------



## redneck5236 (Feb 27, 2020)

Dirty Nails said:


> Sir, it's a cold day across the mid-Atlantic and northeast states. Your wintery photo indicates a lengthy walk to your smoker. Your excellent looking breakfast sandwich photo indicates your wisdom. As such, I award you massive points and salute you. Great job!


That's not a smoker in that photo it's a automatic deer feeder ! The smoker is on our covered patio right outside the door !


----------



## Dirty Nails (Feb 27, 2020)

redneck5236 said:


> That's not a smoker in that photo it's a automatic deer feeder ! The smoker is on our covered patio right outside the door !


Oh shoot - I'm not a hunter and couldn't tell what it was. My error for all to see; however, I stand by my statement!


----------



## creek bottom (Feb 27, 2020)

Bagels look awesome and that sandwich looks phenomenal!!! Bacon cheese burgers for dinner sounds pretty righteous too!!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 27, 2020)

Nice job home made has to be great.

Warren


----------



## tander28 (Feb 27, 2020)

Looks great! Do you have a recipe/guide you like?


----------



## redneck5236 (Feb 27, 2020)

tander28 said:


> Looks great! Do you have a recipe/guide you like?


Yes have a recipe ! Will post it tomorrow


----------

